# Greige Comparison



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 16, 2011)

The lovely Barbie asked me to do a comparison between Sally Hansen's Commander in Chic and Essie's Chinchilly. I've been meaning to do a comparison of all my greige colors and she gave me added incentive to stop putting it off.

Here is a swatch comparison between four greige colors.
Confetti: Moonstruck
Sally Hansen: Commander in Chic
Essie: Chinchilly
NYC: Park Ave

In this first picture you will see all four polishes, two coats of each. Right below, in the same order I have pictures of the bottles. 







Check out my blog for the full post on this comparison including pictures of just one coat.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks!  You sure got that done fast!  And special thanks for putting Commander in Chic and Chinchilly together!   

They are a lot more different than I thought.  Maybe I DO need both.




I can't decide if I like the lighter one (Chinchilly) or the darker one (Commander in Chic).


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 16, 2011)

I think if I could buy them over again I would skip commander in chic, get the cheapo moonstruck and the slightly more expensive Essie. I may have my prices off but the sally hansen and essie are around $6-8 each while the NYC and Confetti are about $1 - $1.50. That way you get both of both worlds.


----------

